# Russian Movements



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Excuse my ignorance.

I'm becoming quite keen on the look of these poljot watches but I'm confused about the movements used in them. I see they use ETA but I'm sure I read, maybe on the old forum, that they make there own movements in house and infact some of these are being bought by high end Swiss makers.

Maybe they use both in house and ETA in which case where does the wise money go on these.

Cheers


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They use mainly their own movements except in the newer automatic watches which have ETA in them.

8 Boxes of Poljot watches arrived this morning and half of them are already sold from people phoning up today before they even go on the site. Thats how popular and good value they are.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Andy,

I love Poljot watches and always have, they are superb value for money.

One of there most commonly used movements is the P3133 chrono. As far as I know, they purchased a licence from Valjoux to copy the 7734 movement ( I think this was the one? ). They purchased plans, materials lists etc, and the movement is made on Swiss machinery. It,s as close as you can get to the Valjoux, without it being made by them. It is incredibly reliable and accurate. I have read of cases of the P3133 running for well over 30 years without a problem. I have 3 Poljots and would never sell any of them. When funds allow, I will begin to collect them on a basis of one a month, they have so many I like.

Cheers

G.


----------

